# Joker 2: Erstes Foto zeigt geschundenen Joaquín Phoenix im Arkham Asylum



## TenBoe (11. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker 2: Erstes Foto zeigt geschundenen Joaquín Phoenix im Arkham Asylum* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Joker 2: Erstes Foto zeigt geschundenen Joaquín Phoenix im Arkham Asylum*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nevrion (11. Dezember 2022)

Leider hab ich nie verstanden, was an dem Film so großartig war. Die Erzählung funktioniert für mich fernab der Batman-Comic Grundlage genauso und ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass man den Joker-Aspekt einfach nur dran heftet um mehr Zielgruppen für den Film zu gewinnen. Ob das in einer Fortsetzung auch so sein wird, wird sich wohl noch zeigen.


----------



## Rookieone (11. Dezember 2022)

DC Lady Gaga Musical. Es klingt fast so als versucht hier jemand den schlechtesten Film aller Zeiten zu drehen.

Joker finde ich super, aber ich habe echt Angst mir den 2. Teil anzusehen. Der wird alles für immer ruinieren.


----------



## Phone (11. Dezember 2022)

Dafür dass der Film eigentlich nichts mit Batman zutun haben soll, sind hier sehr viele parallele zu finden oO
Einig sind die sich nicht?


----------



## Holzkerbe (11. Dezember 2022)

Der erste Teil ist ein Meisterwerk und gerade deshalb so großartig, weil er eben nicht all das war und ist, das man sich von einem DC-Film erwartet hatte. Daher geh ich völlig unvoreingenommen an Teil 2 ran und mit Phoenix und Lady Gaga ist die Besetzung (wieder) großartig  gewählt.


----------



## MarcHammel (11. Dezember 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Dafür dass der Film eigentlich nichts mit Batman zutun haben soll, sind hier sehr viele parallele zu finden oO
> Einig sind die sich nicht?


Wer sagt, dass Joker (also der Film) nichts mit Batman zu tun haben soll? Gegen diese Aussage spricht doch schon, dass wir die Waynes im ersten Teil zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> DC Lady Gaga Musical. Es klingt fast so als versucht hier jemand den schlechtesten Film aller Zeiten zu drehen.
> 
> Joker finde ich super, aber ich habe echt Angst mir den 2. Teil anzusehen. Der wird alles für immer ruinieren.


Sorry, da gibt es noch *ganz *andere Kandidaten...

Ein asiatischer Kampffilm, der mit Bayrisch/Kölschen & Co Dialekten synchronisiert wurde:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuLCGAnSdak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Haie, die im Schnee "schwimmen":




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wu6LvYQeDIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der "Mann mit den zwei Köpfen", den man in jeder Einstellung ansieht, daß der 2. Kopf-Spieler nur dahinter steht:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CN6PYJaJiV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ein Film über eine Söldnertruppe, die zum Trainieren Zivilisten entführt und diese dann jagt. Dummerweise haben sie diesmal "Rambo" entführt.
Die beste Stelle der Handlung ist, als der Entführte in der Filmmitte einfach mal nach Hause geht und sich mit Waffen eindeckt. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLdTQCqcBDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und nicht zu vergessen ... "Libero" - ein Film mit und über Franz Beckenbauer.
Zu sehen gibt es - minutenlanges Rumgekicke - was aber völlig unnachvollziehbar ist, da man nie weiß, wer gerade gegen wen spielt oder wo gerade der Ball ist.
Mindestens ein Tor wird offscreen geschossen, so wie eine Spielerverletzung ebenfalls fast nur mit dem Schnitt in s Krankenhaus gezeigt wird.
Am Ende gibt's völlig zusammenhanglos Familienfilm Ausschnitte vom letzten Israel Urlaub.

Der Film wirkt so, als hätte man eine Handvoll Ideen dafür gehabt, was für einen Film man drehen will, hätte dann zu jeder Variante Szenen gedreht und dann ohne Idee für das große und ganze einfach alles irgendwie aneinander gehängt.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RNMi5YgG4dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## DerSnake (12. Dezember 2022)

Teil 1 finde ich mega! Aber das Teil 2 ein Musical werden soll schreckt mich schon sehr ab. Konnte nie was damit anfangen. Dazu Lady Gaga...


----------



## Phone (14. Dezember 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass Joker (also der Film) nichts mit Batman zu tun haben soll? Gegen diese Aussage spricht doch schon, dass wir die Waynes im ersten Teil zu Gesicht bekommen.


Die Macher haben das gesagt oO
Vielleicht war es anders gemeint oder es hat nichts mit vorigen Filmen zu tun.. Was ja klar ist allein wegen der Timeline. 
Ich erinnere mich aber wie alle sich am Kopf gekratzt haben und sich fragten wie sie das meinen.


----------

